# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  {علوم ازمایشگاه یا پرستاری}

## alivns7

با سلام
*بسیاری از دوستانی که رتبه های بالای 6000 دارند معمولا بین دو رشته ی پرستاری و علوم از مردد هستند.
مطالبی که در سطح اینترنت وجود داره هم بخاطر تغییر قوانین و دردسرهای مختلف درمورد علوم ازمایشگاه پراکندگی و تناقضات زیادی دارن ولی ما در مورد پرستاری این موارد رو نداریم و تقریبا همه شرایط در مورد ان مشخص و واضح است.

** حالا از دوستانی که در مورد مقایسه این دو رشته به خصوص شرایط علوم ازمایشگاه از هر لحاظ اطلاعی دارند میخوام بیان و به صورت تفضیلی توضیحاتی رو بدن و اطلاعاتشون را با بسیاری از افراد که این انجمن رو دنبال میکنن در مرحله حساس انتخاب رشته شریک بشن{چه مشاور یا دانشجو یا ...}
توضیاحات شما میتونه مشخص کننده مسیر زندگی بسیاری از افراد باشه
امیدوارم که این موضوع برای یکبار حل بشه
ممنون از همه*

----------


## alivns7

up

----------


## alivns7

یعنی هیچ کسی نیست که اطلاع داشته باشه؟

----------


## alivns7

up

----------


## زنذگی زیباست

اگر قصد ادامه تحصیل دارید و براتون مهم نیست که تا دکترا بیکار بمونید یا سرکاری که حقوق چندانی نمیدن برید علوم آزمایشگاهی که راه برای پیشرفت زیاد هس و اگر صبر و پشتکار داشته باشید و بتونید تا دکترا بخونید و در نهایت سرمایه برای آزمایشگاه بسیار عالیه و میتونید در رفاه باشید....ولی پرستاری زودتر میتونید برید سرکار و بازار کار بسیار بهتری داره و ادامه تحصیل در رشته پرستاری در نهایت میتونید سوپروایزر بخش بشید...و نظر شخصی خودم اینه که پرستاری بیشتر بدرد خانوما میخوره تا آقایون چون صبر و تحمل خانوما بیشتره

----------


## alivns7

ممنون 
از دوستان میخوام که اگه کسی رو از انجمن میشناسن دعوت کنن تا یه توضیحی بده

----------


## alivns7

up

----------


## alivns7

up

----------


## nimaakbari

آقا منم همین سوالو دارم لطفا یکی جواب بده کدوم بهتره از لحاظ درامد و پیشرفت شغلی ؟؟؟

----------


## nimaakbari

لطفا اگه کسی میدونه درباره ادامه تحصیل پرستاری برای فوق لیسانس و دکترا یه اطلاعاتی بده ممنون میشم . مثلا اینکه چند ساله هست هر کدوم ؟؟؟ ایا درامد فرق میکنه یا نه؟؟؟

----------


## alivns7

up

----------

